
How to change your PC's power supply - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/hardware/69736/how-change-your-pcs-power-supply
======
bwd
Fairly informative for someone like me who is interested in building their own
hardware but doesn't have much experience. Power supplies are the scariest
part due to the possibility of screaming electrical death (or at least a good
strong jolt).

Does anybody have recommendations for sites that provide more such
instructional videos?

~~~
javanix
There really isn't the possibility for "screaming electrical death" unless you
go through great lengths to attach something where it doesn't belong (and
hence, obviously doesn't fit).

Also, nobody in their right mind would leave their computer plugged in while
working on its internals.

~~~
pmjordan
_Also, nobody in their right mind would leave their computer plugged in while
working on its internals._

Actually, it's not such a stupid idea, as the case is earthed when plugged in,
which can help prevent damage through static discharge. I'm pretty sure my
Intel SSD's leaflet actually recommended it. You're very unlikely to get an
electric shock from a PSU unless you literally stick bits of metal through the
grilles or open it up.

~~~
nomoresecrets
Given the recent commentary on the new design for a folding version of the UK
mains plug, I should share a tip a friend gave me - you can put a UK mains
plug in 'upside down' to an adapter strip.

This means only the earth pin is connected, thus earthing your case but
without running the risk of having live connected, even if isolated via a
switch on the PSU.

